#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  What is the best way to learn designing quickly?

## Prasath

Guys, I like designing very much and I would like to learn designing.As I am working I can't follow a full-time designing course, therefore I am searching for an easy and quick way to learn designing.Can you guys tell me the best way to learn designing quickly? Thank you.

----------


## DannyD

> Guys, I like designing very much and I would like to learn designing.As I am working I can't follow a full-time designing course, therefore I am searching for an easy and quick way to learn designing.Can you guys tell me the best way to learn designing quickly? Thank you.


I think, there are a lot of courses to get quick design education. And a lot of programs simplifying the role of the person in the process of interior design, Web-design and other variations of design. I like this modern approach to any type of it.

----------


## thiru

Pickup a concept and start designing it.  :Smile:  This is the best way to learn anything.  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> Pickup a concept and start designing it.  This is the best way to learn anything.


Agree with you Thiru, Get starting in the best way to learn anything  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> Guys, I like designing very much and I would like to learn designing.As I am working I can't follow a full-time designing course, therefore I am searching for an easy and quick way to learn designing.Can you guys tell me the best way to learn designing quickly? Thank you.


Prasath,

Use Canva , it's a best tool for beginners. This simple tool make it easy for you to learn designing!

----------

